# Empty van returning to UK



## pandb (May 6, 2010)

We have an empty LWB transit going back to UK (Route - Portsmouth - Merseyside) from CP (Ferreira do Zezere) on 2/3. To offset costs, please PM for further details if you have anything you need returning to UK.


----------



## Westygolfpro (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi pandb,

We are moving back to the UK in March and have two beds and some boxes to take back to the UK.

Is your van still available. We are in Cascais and need help.

looking forward to hearing from you.

Thanks in advance,

Tony.


----------



## pandb (May 6, 2010)

Hi

If you are currently based in Casais near Tomar, we are only 5miles away and would be able to help, depending where about in the UK you need delivery to.


----------



## Westygolfpro (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi pandb,

Did you mean Cascais or Casais?

We are in Murches, Cascais.

Thanks.

Tony.


----------



## Westygolfpro (Feb 13, 2011)

pandb said:


> Hi
> 
> If you are currently based in Casais near Tomar, we are only 5miles away and would be able to help, depending where about in the UK you need delivery to.


Hi pandb,

Just for clarity, we are in Cascais near Lisbon.

I think you are a little north of where we are.

If you can help that would be great.

Thanks in advance,

Tony.


----------

